# Strange spot on face



## Harper (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello!! I posted a picture below..... has anyone ever seen this before? The bump on his face where he had a whisker is now inflamed, hardened. Not sure if it could just be irritation or something I should see the vet about.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Having had one with a mast cell, I always check out all bumps and lumps that do not go away after a reasonable amount of time. This could be a bug bite or a sebaceous cyst, but if it doesn't improve or gets worse, call the vet. Mine responds to pics, maybe yours would too?


----------



## Harper (Jan 3, 2019)

Thx ginerling!! It has gotten smaller now. His vet is keeping an eye on it. She feels it's an infected hair. Fingers crossed!


----------

